# Lots of short trip ideas needed!!!!



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

The next phase of OH's cancer treatment starts next week. It involves an injection every 3rd Wednesday for 54 weeks!
Which now means we are looking at lots of trips of up to around 18 days.
So bring forth the suggestions. Mainland Europe would still be an option!
Nick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the possibility of doing a long continental trip and organising the route so you could use a cheap flight to come back for your injections?

What sort of things interest you? Scenery, Culture, art, architecture, beaches, fishing, music etc as that will influence where/what any possible trips might entail.

How about organising a tour of the U.K.? You could then perhaps use the train every third week to,return for OH's treatment. Just be aware that she will probably not be feeing her best after each treatment.

Andy


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you have a Britstops book. We hope to plan some uk trips using ours when the weather bucks up a bit.
Some years ago in early summer we had a great three weeks late spring working our way up the coast from Dunkirk staying at aires a short distance apart up to Honfleur.
Then we did the same on Belgium coast taking in Bruges and Ypres.
Limited mileage short days travelling and great food.
Good luck
Margaret


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry about the interruptions to your leisure activities, we had some of that a few years back, but somewhat more invasive I think? 

I suspect you'll be looking for trips that don't need much notice in case anything goes wrong? 

Can I suggest using the Temporary Holiday Sites run by the C&CC? excellent value in holiday periods when sites are ridiculously expensive and quite often full. You don't need to book for most of them. I notice you're in the midlands so lots of choice as to which direction you go. 
As for crossing the channel, there's lots of places to go in France / Germany that can be done in a couple of weeks. Maybe a multi-booking on the tunnel, that way you pay for 5 return trips and can book each trip at very short notice.


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Have you looked at the possibility of doing a long continental trip and organising the route so you could use a cheap flight to come back for your injections?
> 
> What sort of things interest you? Scenery, Culture, art, architecture, beaches, fishing, music etc as that will influence where/what any possible trips might entail.
> 
> ...


Andy,
Your last point is the major factor in that we do not know how OH will react to treatment. If favourably, then the drive-fly option is top of the list. However, there are lots of places we haven't visited in the UK.
We enjoy scenery, architecture, walking and Rugby League. Lots to do!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 
Dare I suggest you explore this country of ours ?

Maybe the weather isn't always great

But the scenery, the people are second to non

And if it rains there are alternative plans

Even to sit in a pub and absorb the people around over a pint

Aldra


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

bognormike said:


> sorry about the interruptions to your leisure activities, we had some of that a few years back, but somewhat more invasive I think?
> 
> I suspect you'll be looking for trips that don't need much notice in case anything goes wrong?
> 
> ...


Mike,
Thanks for the ideas. We will certainly be looking into both Temp Sites and the EuroTunnel multi ticket.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I see your in Tamworth so not too far to the ferry ports for Ireland and the West coast and lower islands of Scotland would be doable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick5912 said:


> The next phase of OH's cancer treatment starts next week. It involves an injection every 3rd Wednesday for 54 weeks!
> Which now means we are looking at lots of trips of up to around 18 days.
> So bring forth the suggestions. Mainland Europe would still be an option!
> Nick


Excuse my more than apparent ignorance, but could you not take the injections with you, or get them done en route by prior arrangement?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We tend to tour for about 3 weeks max in the UK because of personal circumstances and preference. Like Aldra says, there is plenty of scenery and no shortage of nice people to meet.

Focus on what your common hobbies are and build your itinerary around those. We tend to use the Caravan Club sites, because we need the services and standard, CLs whilst we will wild camp occasionally. Motorhome Shows are sometimes worth the rally if you go with Facts and also pick locations of interest.

We've done tours such as Derbyshire, Leicestershire, and Norfolk; New England Bay, Forfar [give that a miss], Stonehaven and Brora - we noticed several others were doing this tour independently; Hawes [a must for walking], Tyneside and Eden Valley - I'd add in the North York Moors; Sussex, Isle of Wight and Gloucestershire; this year we'll do the Potteries and South Wales and a separate trip up the west coast of Scotland.

We add in shorter one off trips of a few days to Rutland/Cambridgeshire, Peak District, Herefordshire and Shropshire [Ludlow is great as is Bridgnorth] - you could include the Wirral or Cheshire. Liverpool is a fantastic city to visit for a few days [I'm not from there]. Then we have one day only trips such as Portmeirion, Snowdonia, and my home town to see family.

We are both interested in local history so we look for places that will provide us with the option to potter about. We will go to the large open air museums such as Beamish [good], Black Country [OK], and Acton Scott [excellent], some historic houses such as Haddon Hall, Arundel Castle that are more than just a collection of tatty furniture in a stately home that looks more like a warehouse. We prefer local museums and we like finding out things ourselves. Steam railways such as the Severn Valley, Keighley & Worth Valley, Nene Valley, North York Moors provide opportunities to ride and walk so suitable for non steam fanatics. There are numerous Welsh Railways if you like little trains and great scenery - not so good for local history, and presumably some decent ones in the south.

The Great Dorset Steam Fair is probably the greatest outdoor entertainment. There is plenty for steam engine buffs and non-buffs. There is no shortage of local fairs, some allow camping for several days. My wife won't come to truck fairs or specific steam engine fairs unless there is a big organ show.


----------

